# Honduran Red Point? or mix convict



## loner_wolf_69 (Nov 18, 2013)

:fish: hi, trying to get the real name for this fish. sold as honduran red point, bot dont look like any i have seen online. thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It would be very difficult to be certain. All the traits overlap and there is a lot of variation with in any of the 'convict' types. 
I would guess mix ( :-? ) but really can't be certain with out knowing where the fish came from.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Severum???


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a female Honduran red point.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

mix


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Nov 18, 2013)

ILCichlid said:


> It's a female Honduran red point.


thanks for your reply, it is a male


----------

